# Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?



## WolfSchmi (4. November 2009)

Ersteinmal ein HALLO #han alle Anglerboardler !

Diverse Beiträge habe ich hier schon gelesen und vieles konnte ich bereits verwenden.
Zum meinem jetzigen Problem habe ich jedoch erstaunlicherweise nichts gefunden.



Deshalb hier mein erster Beitrag und gleich mehrere Fragen:

Zum Thema:

Ich möchte mir aus Zement/Beton/Estrich einen Schirmständer für´s Boot selber gießen.

Eine Rohrhalterung aus Edelstahl zum Einzementieren hat mir mein Schlosser schon gebaut. 

Ein gestriger erster Versuch ist aus mehreren Gründen bereits schief gegangen.

1. Der Blitz-Zement war erst zu dünn und dann zu dick !
Das könnte daran gelegen haben das ich erst zuviel Wasser und dann zuviel Zement reingetan habe. #q
Kurzum; das Zeug wurde zu schnell steinhart.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Zement gießen,
nun musste ich ihn mit den Händen umbaggern.

2. Der Zement hatte kleine Kieselsteine,
das wollte ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.

3. Der Eimer hat beim gießen eine Verformung nach unten genossen. Ich hätte somit ein wackeliges Schirm-Stehaufmännchen gebaut.

Ich bin halt nicht vom Fach !

Kurzum : Das Ding habe ich frustriert zerbröselt und dann in die Tonne gehaun !


Nach dieser kleinen Problemschilderung nun zu meinen 
Fragen:

Welches Material kann ich gießen #6, 
hat keine Steine und ist schwer genug ?
25 bis 30 kg sollte der Schirmständer schon haben.
Die Oberfläche soll schön glatt werden.

Welche Form bietet sich an ?
Eimer,Blechtonne,Schale ?
Ca. 35 bis 40 cm sollten es schon sein !


Falls jemand Lösungen kennt wäre ich dankbar für eine Hilfestellung.

Viele Grüße,

WolfSchmi


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Hol Dir fertigen Fließestrich und Abdichtschlämme oder eine andere Versiegelung und ab dafür 

Eimer ist nicht wirklich super, der Boden sollte sich nicht bewegen, wen der Eimer ehe schon hin ist dan schneid den Boden komplett raus und stell den beim einbetonieren auf ein Brett das breit genug ist


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Hmm...Warum geht man eigendlich nicht in den Baumarkt oder nen Gartencenter, kauft sich dort diese Schirmständer die man eigendlich mit Wasser füllt. Diesen stellt man dann auf eine glatte Fläche, und füllt diesen anstelle von Wasser mit Fließestrich oder anderem. Geht einfach und schnell, und hat den Vorteil, das die Dinger meistens schon mit sehr stabilen Griffen/Einbuchtungen versehen sind...


----------



## wallerangler (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

hallo ich an deiner stelle würde mir einen Schirmhalter fürs Boot kaufen es gibt verschiedene Ausführungen . Manche kannst du an die Seitenwand anschrauben andere werden an der Sitzbank befestigt. Ein Betonklotz der im Boot rumspringt oder rutscht ist ja nicht Grade das beste fürs Boot


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Für`s Boot ?
Dann brauchste auf jeden Fall unten ne dicke Gummimatte als Schutz für das Boot.
Und scharfe Ecken sollte der Ständer auch nicht haben.
Idee :
Besorg dir die Bodenmatte , kleine Reifen (von `nem Moped oser so)-verbinde untere Matte
mit dem Reifen und giess das aus :
Estrichzement anrühren, (die "Steinchen" gehören da rein) bis er zähflüssig ist -3 Minuten warten
und in den Reifen.
Danach kannste den Zement noch glätten....

Eigentlich einfach.

Uli


----------



## fishingexpert87 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

hy...hehe hier
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/xtreme-m-37.html ist nen schrimhalten ...da bekommste auch kein rücken


----------



## WolfSchmi (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Hups, das ging ja schnell mit den Antworten!
Vielen Dank !

Also an diese Plastikdinger habe ich auch schon gedacht,
ABER: Die sind zu klobig und werden nach ner Zeit spröde wenn sie permanent auf dem Boot bleiben ! Und da bleibt er die gesamte Saison !

Die Bootshalterung wäre eine Alternative, aber noch was mit umherschleppen und montieren ...  ?
Außerdem müsste die Halterung an den Rand vom Boot,
den Ständer kann man doch etwas mittiger aufstellen !

Die Matte mache ich auf jeden Fall drunter! Kann man die gleich mit einzementieren oder wird die besser nachher aufgeklebt ? Müsste doch ganz gut abdichten wenn der Boden weggeschnitten ist, oder ?

Wie wird der Zement geglättet ?

Gibts denn nichts ohne Steine, die sahen auf meinem ersten Versuch nicht so toll aus ! Die Oberfläche möchte ich doch glatt haben. 
1. Weil Wasser besser abtropft.
2. Weil´s schöner aussieht.

Viele Grüße,
WolfSchmi


----------



## Franky (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Ich bin auch nicht "vom Fach" und ein wenig unsicher, ob der Standard-Beton Wasser nicht generell durchlässt. Für mein "aktuelles Projekt" wird jedenfalls "WU-Beton" (wasserundurchlässiger) Beton verwendet... 
Wenn das also "glatt" sein soll, darfste den Reifen nicht vollgießen sondern müsstest rund 2 cm "Luft" lassen und das dann mit "normalem" Zementputz vollkippen (vorher aber den "Estrich" anfeuchten). 
Die Boden(gummi)matte sowie den Reifen würde ich auch mit kleineren Löchern versehen, damit Wasser nach unten ablaufen kann, wenn was durchsickert! Also - Gummmatte zurechtschneiden, lochen, in den (unten gelochten; tiefste Stelle) Reifen legen, und denn wie beschrieben vollkippen. Dein Ständer sollte natürlich vorher rein...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

sack estrich kaufen stück rohr in den eimer stellen... rundrum estrich einfüllen ...etwas verdichten den estrich mit stück holz stochern das die luft entweichen kann mit ner kelle glattstreichen


----------



## WolfSchmi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Nochmal Hallo!

Nachdem ich nun die letzten 3 Abende mit dem Bau dieses
Schirmständers zugebracht habe möchte ich von meinen Erfahrungen berichten:

Dann braucht der nächste nicht bei "0" anzufangen.

Hier mal die Historie meiner Fehler:

Beim 1.Versuch:
Kurzfassung: Zement nicht schnell genug verarbeitet.

Beim 2. Versuch:
Genau nach Anweisung vom Hersteller gearbeitet:
Anweisung: Zement rein, Wasser drauf, ohne umrühren.
Ich wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt und konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das dies funktioniert.#d
Hat es dann auch nicht: Die Stange hat den nächsten Tag derart gewackelt das ich das Ding wieder in die Tonne geschmissen habe. #q

Und nun zum Ergebnis des 3.Versuchs:
Blitzzement im richtigen Verhältnis >schnell< angemischt !
Stange rein ! Nach 5 Minuten bereits hart !
Beim Rest vom Zement die Steine rausgesiebt und eine neue
Mischung mit der Hand hergestellt. Dies ist nun die oberste ( glatte ) Schicht.

Nach 1 Stunde konnte ich dann die Form lösen !

Mit einem Bohrer Initialen eingeritzt.
Furchen mit Lack nachgezeichnet.
Dringt gut in den Zement ein und ist schnell getrocknet.

Später sowohl die Gummimatte als auch den Boden mit Pattex Sprühkleber eingesprüht, dann nach 15 Minuten zusammengepresst. 

Überstehenden Rand ringsum abgeschnitten !


Voila, fertig ist der Schirmständer. |stolz:



Dank nochmal für die Hilfe der Anglerboardler !#h



Viele Grüße, 

WolfSchmi


----------



## Fanne (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

kurze frage , was waren deine ganzen ausgaben für das projekt?


----------



## WolfSchmi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Nochmal Hallo !

Aufstellung der Kosten:

Eigentlich hätte mich der Sack Blitz-Zement 1x 7,-- €
gekostet, aber da ich keine Ahnung davon hatte musste 
ich für 3 Versuche dann 2 Säcke kaufen ( Lehrgeld ).
Preis wahrscheinlich ca. 30,--€ für das Material und für die Schweissarbeiten. 
Wer selber Schweissen kann kommt so mit ein paar Euro für den Stahl davon.

Ich habe das Rohr nach meinen Anforderungen und Maßen nichts bezahlen müssen.
Habe ich von unserem Haus und Hof- Schlosser geschenkt bekommen. 
Zusätzlich habe ich mir eine Stange aus Edelstahl mit Spitze
anfertigen lassen da das Trompetenblech der Schirmstange bereits sehr verbeult ist. Die Stange konnte ich bereits nicht mehr ganz einschieben. 

Viele Grüße, 
WolfSchmi


----------



## Pike-Piekser (16. November 2009)

*AW: Schirmständer aus Zement oder Estrich für Boot selber gießen ?*

Zement braucht Zuschlagstoffe (Kies z.B.) sonst wird das nix mit dem Beton.
Mixe es 1:3 und du hast ne gute Mischung. Du bauchst nur die drei Teile Zement, Kies, Wasser. Alles andere ist Bullshit. Die Idee mit dem Reifen ist gut!


----------

